# Phrag. La Vivace Epicure Phyllis D. Turner



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2009)

klotzscheanum 'Little Princess' x pearcei


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, Beautiful again!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 8, 2009)

that's different! Not sure if I have seen one of these before.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool, it kind of looks like it's mouth is open, singing it's heart out.


----------



## P-chan (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful! :smitten:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> that's different! Not sure if I have seen one of these before.


we'd certainly remember that one with the looong name if we did!
It's lovely & Dot can always bring out the best


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the way Dot's picture captured the staminode. It is intermediate between the typical pearci 'eyebrows' and the Klotzscheanum 'horns'. Nicely done Dot, your photo leaves no doubt as to the parentage of the cross.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2009)

This came from OL right? I must see if I can get one!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! The pouch and the staminode are great!!!!!!!


----------



## Elena (Feb 9, 2009)

That's a very sweet flower. I like the light colours.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like this one! Another excellent photo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> This came from OL right? I must see if I can get one!


True -- check with Robert to see if they have any more -- I got this a year or so ago.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 9, 2009)

Dot,

Very lovely!

How large is the flower and leaf span?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2009)

Greenpaph said:


> Dot,
> 
> Very lovely!
> 
> How large is the flower and leaf span?



Not big. The flower is a touch less than 2" from pouch tip to top of flower. The tips of the petals are just over 3" apart from each other. The leaves are about 12" in length, quite narrow, like pearcei.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 10, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> True -- check with Robert to see if they have any more -- I got this a year or so ago.



Yes, we do:

http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=1392

This has proven to be a really nice hybrid. It makes a very compact plant, is vigorous and is a reliable bloomer; there always seems to be at least one or two plants in bloom.

Robert


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 10, 2009)

It's so beautiful and much different from most phrags in color. If our weather ever warms up enough to ship plants, that will be my first purchase, even tho I promised myself...NO MORE PHRAGS. YOU DID SAY THIS IS A SMALL PLANT, DIDN'T YOU?

Marilyn


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2009)

Grandma M said:


> It's so beautiful and much different from most phrags in color. If our weather ever warms up enough to ship plants, that will be my first purchase, even tho I promised myself...NO MORE PHRAGS. YOU DID SAY THIS IS A SMALL PLANT, DIDN'T YOU?
> 
> Marilyn


Just wait until you see what I get from Marilyn LeDoux and OZ! :evil:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 15, 2009)

WoW! very interesting new hybrid for me, nice mix of the two species...
The colors are very nice and I like the contrasting pouch rim... Different!


----------



## Gilda (Feb 19, 2009)

A beautiful name for a beautiful flower !!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm reviving this thread because this plant received an HCC/AOS award this past weekend at the Greater Lansing Orchid Society show.

And I have a question for Robert:
Can you tell me a little about the name? The judges are curious, and so am I!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm reviving this thread because this plant received an HCC/AOS award this past weekend at the Greater Lansing Orchid Society show.
> 
> And I have a question for Robert:
> Can you tell me a little about the name? The judges are curious, and so am I!



Congradulation! It is very nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> ..... this plant received an HCC/AOS award this past weekend at the Greater Lansing Orchid Society show.



:clap: WTG!! Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2009)

Fantastic Dot! well done!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats! 
This was previously posted regarding the name: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1566&highlight=Vivace


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Eric! You have a great memory!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm reviving this thread because this plant received an HCC/AOS award this past weekend at the Greater Lansing Orchid Society show.
> 
> And I have a question for Robert:
> Can you tell me a little about the name? The judges are curious, and so am I!



Congratulations!! Well, it looks like you already got your answer.

Robert


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations Dot! That's great!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 4, 2009)

Bravo, bravo!!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Congratulations!! Well, it looks like you already got your answer.
> 
> Robert


Partly. Do you know why the "La Vivace Epicure" part???


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 5, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Partly. Do you know why the "La Vivace Epicure" part???


Me too! 
Does that translate to something that connects it with Phyllis D. Turner?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe Scott McC. can tune in (if he is still reading Slippertalk), but his family named it after his aunt (Phyllis D. Turner) who passed away. Apparently she liked to go to Italy on vacations, so the first part is in Italian, and basically "La Vivace Epicure Phyllis D. Turner" means "The vivacious (or lively) Phyllys D. Turner who likes to eat and drink wine". (an Epicurean is a "wine and food lover").

Hope this explains it.

Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 5, 2009)

Makes perfectly good sense now! Thanks Robert!


----------



## Elena (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats, Dot! 

Fascinating name story, too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2009)

Interesting, Robert. It would be fun to know more about this person. She sounds like quite a character.


----------

